# Das, liebe Kinder,sind der Marc,der Oliver und der Alexander



## stieglitz (15 Dezember 2004)

Das ist die wunderbare Geschichte der Klingeltöne.

http://spreeblick.de/wp/index.php?p=324
Auszug:
_Die lachen immer ganz viel, weil sie sich so freuen. Das müssen sie auch, denn sie haben ganz, ganz viel Geld.

Wo sie das viele Geld her haben? Na von euch, liebe Kinder_

und weiter:

_Und jetzt, liebe Kinder, guckt euch das Foto von dem Marc, dem Oliver und dem Alexander noch einmal ganz genau an. Wenn ihr die mal auf der Straße trefft, dann könnt ihr überlegen, wie ihr das findet, was die so machen. Ihr könnt ihnen sagen, wie toll sie sind. Wie schlau sie sind. Und wie klug.

Ihr könnt sie aber auch anspucken. _


anmerkung vom Moderator bei Spreeblick:

*Man könnte z.B. auch kommentieren, dass alle Pro-Jamba Einträge mit unterschiedlichen Namen von ein und der selben IP kommen. *

Viel Spass beim lesen, einwirklich klasse Artikel zu dem Geschäftsgebahren von Jamba.
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Captain Picard (15 Dezember 2004)

"fairerweise" muß man anerkennen , daß die Idee, Kids (bzw deren Eltern) Geld  für Klingeltöne aus der
Tasche zu ziehen, ihren eigenen  Hirnen entsprungen sein muß, aus USA haben 
sie es wohl nicht mitgebracht 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/54136


> Im Gegensatz zu Deutschland sind Handy-Klingeltöne in den USA zurzeit eine
> unwichtige Nische im Mobilfunk-Business.


Endlich was, wo wir den Amis voraus sind  :bandit 

cp


----------



## stieglitz (15 Dezember 2004)

CP schrieb:

_Endlich was, wo wir den Amis voraus sind_ 


Ich  bin stolz ein Deutscher zu sein. Wir sind Weltmeister der Klingeltöne!
 :-? 

Gruß


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Dezember 2004)

[email protected], klasse! Ich überlege mir gerade einen Dialerklon dafür


----------



## stieglitz (16 Dezember 2004)

Zu dem Jamba Artikel geht ein Rauschen durch den Blogger-Wald.
Holt Euch Erdnüsse, Chips und Rotwein und lest!
Mich wundert nur, dass bisher die "klassischen" Medien wie Heise, Spiegel-Online etc. noch nicht darauf angsprungen sind. Nur Inet meldet es.
Schönen Tag noch
Stieglitz

http://www.intern.de/news/6309.html

_Für Blog-Beiträge dieser Art sollte man jeweils 1.000 in der Computer-Presse wiedergekäute PR-Meldungen über die Wupper gehen lassen._


http://spreeblick.de/wp/index.php?p=326#more-326

Hervorgehobenes Zitat:

*Das Kleingedruckte ist doch gar nicht für die Kids. Das Kleingedruckte ist für den Verbraucherschutz. Für die Kids ist das Großgedruckte*


_« Jamba: Comments closedPost vom Weihnachtsmann »Jamba Reloaded
Guten Morgen!

Es wird bald Zeit, mal wieder andere Themen auf Spreeblick zu behandeln. Aber noch nicht jetzt. Zunächst einige Pingbacks zurück und ein paar Antworten auf Fragen.


Eine unvollständige Liste von Blogs, die mit eigenen, teilweise sehr ausführlichen Artikeln auf die Jamba Story reagiert haben:

MEX

PR Blogger

Plastic Thinking

agenturblog.de

Notizen aus der Provinz

Beamtendreikampf

Haltungsturnen

Der Fairness halber, da MEX dies am Ende des eigenen Kommentars bzgl. einer vernünftigeren Reaktion seitens Jamba vorschlägt, sollte ich euch diese Information nicht vorenthalten: 

Ich bin in der Tat gestern nachmittag sehr freundlich von Jamba zu einem Firmenrundgang eingeladen worden, wofür ich mich ebenfalls freundlich bedankt habe. Ob ich die Einladung annehmen werde, weiß ich noch nicht, denn ehrlich gesagt interessiert mich Jamba “von innen” nicht so sehr, ich habe ja aus gutem Grund über Jamba “von außen” geschrieben.

Da viele Fragen per E-Mail kamen: Nein, es gab bisher keine Abmahnung oder Verlangen nach Gegendarstellung seitens Jamba. Dazu gibt es meiner Meinung nach auch keinen Grund. Ich habe keine Unwahrheiten in die Welt gesetzt und Vermutungen klar als solche gekennzeichnet. Und ja, es gibt bereits Anfragen und Reaktionen von “offiziellen” Stellen. Stay tuned. Übrigens gibt es auch positive und bestätigende Reaktionen auf den Artikel von Jamba MitarbeiterInnen.

Als Abschluss noch ein Zitat der gestrigen persönlichen offline Diskussionen, als es um das Thema ging, ob die Kids das “Kleingedruckte” lesen können: 

Das Kleingedruckte ist doch gar nicht für die Kids. Das Kleingedruckte ist für den Verbraucherschutz. Für die Kids ist das Großgedruckte._


----------



## Anonymous (6 Januar 2005)

*Nun auch bei Spiegel*

Nunmehr berichtet auch der Spiegel über dieses Thema:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,335622,00.html


----------



## jupp11 (6 Januar 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Mich wundert nur, dass bisher die "klassischen" Medien wie Heise, Spiegel-Online
> etc. noch nicht darauf angsprungen sind


Stimmt nicht mehr  ganz:  bereits am 19.12.2004 hat Heise über das Jamba-Blogging berichtet
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/result.xhtml?url=/newsticker/meldung/54437&words=Jamba



> Liebe Kinder, ihr kennt ja den Jesus. Der hat nächste Woche Geburtstag und deshalb gibt es viele Geschenke. Für euch, nicht für ihn. Jesus ist arm, so war es bei seiner Geburt, so ist es heute. Deshalb haben die an Jesus Glaubenden richtige Probleme an seinem Geburtstag, an dem sie mit der Orgel im Chor Lieder singen wollen. Das geht nicht, weil die Orgel krächzt. Darum verkaufen sie euch christliche Klingeltöne für Handys, damit die Orgel bald wieder gesund ist. Ist das nicht mögig? Ein polyphones "Macht hoch die Tür" für Papas Business-Handy ist doch eine gute Idee, oder? Ach, ihr habt schon Jamba? Das, liebe Kinder, sind der Marc, der Oliver und der Alexander. Übrigens: Die Kinder, die nicht an den Weihnachtsmann glauben, wollen auch keine Frösche, keine Ratten und keine Titten auf den Mobiltelefonen.


und auch zusätzlichen diesen Link:

http://votenow.cell5.com/index.php

j.

PS: 





			
				spreeblick.de schrieb:
			
		

> ACHTUNG! Der Spreeblick Server ist durch den Spiegel-Artikel komplett überlastet, daher steht hier derzeit nur der Jamba-Artikel als statische Seite. Spreeblick wird wieder laufen, sobald... also sobald es wieder läuft. Mails derzeit bitte an spreeblick [at] gmail dot com.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Januar 2005)

noch jemand lacht: verisign!
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/55613


----------



## stieglitz (28 Januar 2005)

und sweety gibts nicht mehr!
http://unrule.info/files/sweetydead.jpg


----------



## Heiko (28 Januar 2005)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> stieglitz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass wir mal einer Meinung sind. Aber da muß ich Dir leider vollumfänglich Recht geben...


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Januar 2005)

Hier nochmal im lebenden Zustand,  ich denke mit tiefem Mitleid an Lehrer und Eltern 
die Sprösslingen geschlagen  sind, die sich den Mist für teures Geld runterladen 
und anschließend ihren Mitmenschen  damit auf die Nerven gehen 







cp


----------



## News (28 Januar 2005)

Nein....aaarrggghhh...warum tust du uns das an? *wegrenn*


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Januar 2005)

Jetzt noch den Frosch, den besoffenen Elch und den Yeti - und ich gehe.

(Chance für manche, vielleicht ...)


----------



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2005)

Hab nur ganz kurz mal nach Sweety gegoogelt  ....................
Kleine Ausbeute:
http://www.estatica.de/index.html#

http://www.x-ploration.de/archiv/2005/01/21/totet-sweety/
http://www.kill-sweety.de.vu/

erschreckend diese Mordlust, das arme kleine Tier!
Wie schrieb einer in einem Blog:
Tom Bone Says:

_January 21st, 2005 at 18:16 
Lasst eure Wut doch lieber an den Werbungs-Fritzen aus, die die genzen Werbungen machen.
 Das Küken ist unschuldig. Es war jung und brauchte das Geld. _  
Tschau
Stieglitz


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Januar 2005)

ebay-küken 


> Soooooooooooo da wir in letzter Zeit total von dem nervenden kleinen Jamba Mistvieh
> namens Sweety in jeder Werbepause mindestens 5 mal genervt werden, müssen
> wir leider Präventivmaßnahmen ergreifen.


PS: eben in den Nachrichten:ab April gibt es eine wöchentliche  Hitparade der Klingeltöne  :wall:
http://www.haitech-blog.de/comments.php?id=1058_0_1_0_C


> Klingeltöne lassen die Kassen nicht klingeln
> 
> Manchmal muss man sich wirklich arg wundern, was Manager so alles im Kopf haben. Neuster Fall: Klingeltöne enttäuschen Musikindustrie. Wundert das jemanden ernsthaft? Irgendwann haben auch die Dümmsten gemerkt, dass die Klingeltöne arg teuer sind und für die Hälfte des Preises schon der Originalsong in einem Musikportal heruntergeladen werden kann. Der hört sich dann zwar dann auch nicht gerade ein Hörgenuß, bei dem Schrott, der sich in den Charts tummelt, aber eben auch nicht schlimmer als der Klingelton. Und da kann das dicke Flusspferd oder da können die dicken Flusspferde, ich glaube zuletzt gesellte sich ja noch ein Weibchen dazu, noch so mit dem Hintern wackeln! Mal davon abgesehen, ich hab's hier schonmal erwähnt, ist Klingeltonwerbung mit die nervigste im ganzen Fernsehen. Und was nervt, kauft man nicht. Basta! Wenn die Preisleistung bei den CDs schon nicht stimmt, und das sollten die Herren Manager ja mittleweile gemerkt haben, dann schonmal gar nicht bei den Klingeltönen. Dieses Gedudel da. (via ZDNet )


Leider eine  Fehleinschätzung und mittlerweile völlig überholt  (vom 13.09.2004 ]


----------



## jupp11 (28 Januar 2005)

http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/9/0,3672,2251689,00.html


> Neue Handyfunktionen locken Kinder in Schuldenfalle


http://www.verivox.de/News/ArticleDetails.asp?aid=8559


> Schuldenfalle Handy: Verbraucherzentrale entwickelte CD für Kinder
> Erfurt (dpa/th) -* Die Thüringer Verbraucherzentrale sieht angesichts der Verschuldung von Kindern und Jugendlichen durch hohe Handy-Kosten dringenden Handlungsbedarf.* Vorstandsvorsitzender Ingo Weidenkaff sprach am Donnerstag in Erfurt von einem akuten Thema. Die Verbraucherzentrale entwickelte speziell für Kinder zwischen zehn und zwölf Jahren eine CD,* die auf Tücken und Stolperfallen etwa beim Herunterladen von Klingeltönen, Logos und Spielen aufmerksam macht.*



j.


----------



## Captain Picard (1 Februar 2005)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/netzkultur/0,1518,338690,00.html


> KLINGELTONWAHNSINN
> 
> *"Tötet Sweety!"*
> 
> ...


----------



## jupp11 (3 Februar 2005)

*Kill Sweety*

j.


----------



## stieglitz (8 Februar 2005)

Und wie es weiterging mit den Klingeltönen ...

Eine neue, saugute Storry bei:

http://spreeblick.com/blog/index.php?p=438#more-438

_Silvester 2009, eine Party. Zwei Männer, scheinbar ohne Begleitung, stehen am Fenster der Gastgeberwohnung und starren in den nächtlichen Himmel.

“Und?", fragt der Ältere der Beiden, “was machst du beruflich?”

“Ich bin bei Sweety Records", antwortet der Jüngere. Er ist circa 30 Jahre alt._

unbedingt lesen!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (7 April 2005)

Handfeste Probleme stehen wohl vor der Tür von Jamba-USA/ Jamster:

*http://www.onlinekosten.de/news/artikel/17110*:



> *Klingelterror: Jamba in USA vor Gericht*
> 
> [...] Die Anwaltskanzlei Callahan, McCune & Willis reichte am vergangenen Dienstag beim Obersten Gericht von Kalifornien in San Diego Klage ein – und packt gleich die große Keule aus. Nicht nur gegen Jamster richtet sich das Verfahren, sondern auch gegen die Muttergesellschaft VeriSign, deren deutsche Tochter Jamba sowie die drei US-Mobilfunkbetreiber T-Mobile USA, AT&T Wireless Services und Cingular Wireless. Allesamt mochten den Fall gegenüber InfoWorld noch nicht kommentieren. Die Kanzlei sucht nun nach weiteren Betroffenen für eine Sammelklage, die bei Erfolg das Unternehmen ernsthaft gefährden könnte.[...]



Dazu auch: *http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw14/s16760.html*.


----------



## stieglitz (8 April 2005)

Und hier gibts was Neues zu Jamba bei Spreeblick:
http://spreeblick.com/blog/index.php?p=694#more-694


----------



## TSCoreNinja (8 April 2005)

Wie so oft sind die USA teils weniger zimperlich und mehr entschlossen, was Verbraucherabzocke betrifft...
Jedenfalls haben die anscheinend eine IMHO bessere Einschätzung des Geschäftsmodells 
Siehe http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2005/kw14/s16760.html


> Jamba-USA wegen Irreführung von Kunden vor Gericht
> 
> Jamster warb mit "kostenlosen Klingeltönen" für die teilweise erhebliche Kosten anfielen
> 07.04.2005 13:25
> ...


Gruesse,
TSCN


----------



## stieglitz (8 April 2005)

TSCN schrieb:
			
		

> Auch in Deutschland wird derzeit geprüft, ob Fernsehwerbung für Klingeltöne gegen Jugendschutzvorschriften verstößt, weil sie die mangelnde Erfahrung und die Leichtgläubigkeit von Kindern und Jugendlichen ausnutze.



Weiss dazu jemand etwas näheres?


----------



## stieglitz (8 April 2005)

Hab durch Zufall selbst was dazu gefunden:
Die Arbeitsgemeinschaft der Landesmedienanstallten befasst sich mit dem Thema. Man prüft! Und dass kann dauern.


> In ihrer Sitzung am 16. März in Hannover kam die Gemeinsame Stelle dabei auch zu dem Ergebnis, dass die Veranstalter Viva und MTV2 Pop in Einzelfällen die zulässige werbliche Obergrenze von zwölf Minuten pro Stunde überschritten haben; bei Viva waren es in einem Falle mehr als 18 Minuten pro Stunde. Insofern hat die Gemeinsame Stelle der Landesanstalt für Medien NRW (LfM) und der Hamburgischen Anstalt für neue Medien (HAM) empfohlen, gegen die Sender rechtsaufsichtlich tätig werden. Das bedeutet, dass beiden Veranstaltern zunächst Gelegenheit zu einer Stellungnahme gegeben wird.


http://www.alm.de/index2.htm


----------



## Reinhard (8 April 2005)

Hier noch ein link dazu:
http://medienmami.uni-ulm.de/?item=anbieter-von-handy-klingeltonen-und-logos-immer-dreister

Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Telekomunikacja (19 Juli 2005)

*Gegenmedizin*



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt noch den Frosch, den besoffenen Elch und den Yeti - und ich gehe.


Hier die Gegenmedizin  :


> Aus Hass auf dieses unerträgliche Jamba-Geschöpf schrieb der Hamburger Rapper Bo Flower nämlich den Song *Tötet Sw**ty*, veröffentlichte ihn ausschließlich im Internet, und wer wollte, konnte das Lied ganz legal kostenlos herunterladen.
> 
> _Quelle: *telepolis*, 18.07.2005_


*Direktdownload* (WMV/ 2:35 min./ 6,073 MB).

:lol:


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2005)

Bo[blume] hat nicht bei Jamba unterschrieben hört man...
w*w.boflow**.de

Ziemlich heftige Kritik 
(nicht nur an jamba)

(Ich habe tatsächlich meine erste Rap-CD bestellt. Ehrlich...)

obwohl ich in tk's link http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/20/20536/1.html
auch noch diesen "ich liebe meinen mac"-link entdeckte,
der is ja auch nett 

http://www.fire.ch/ilovemymac.html



> Ein Lied, das eindrucksvoll und gleichzeitig höchst sensibel die enge Beziehung einer jungen Frau zu ihrem Apfel-Computer beschreibt. In Worten und Versen, die ihresgleichen suchen, aber leider nicht finden.





> ich brauch mich nicht zu sorgen um die Sicherheit
> Viren und Trojaner
> haben keine Chance, und sind solch eine Seltenheit
> ich schau in aller Seelenruh
> ...


@Mettmann: bitte jetzt nicht wieder kommentieren, dieser Beitrag ist ein SPÄSSCHEN


----------



## stieglitz (15 August 2005)

So, jetzt können die Kiddis sich selber kostenlos Klingeltöne erstelle.
Das dürfte die Geräuschkulisse im öffentlichen Raum sicherlich sehr "bereichern".
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/62820


> Jugendliche können auf einer öffentlich geförderten Site im Internet Klingeltöne für ihr Handy selbst komponieren und kostenlos herunterladen. Auf der Internetseite www.netzcheckers.de steht das Angebot vom heutigen 15. August an drei Monate lang zur Verfügung, teilt das Bundesministerium für Familie, Senioren, Frauen und Jugend (BMFSFJ) in Berlin unter dem Motto "Kreativ sein und beim Handy Geld sparen" mit. Die Site wird von der Bundesinitiatve "Jugend ans Netz" beziehungsweise vom Internationalen Jugendaustausch- und Besucherdienst der Bundesrepublik Deutschland (IJAB)" betrieben wird.


----------



## Wembley (15 August 2005)

Wenn das mit dem Klingelton komponieren ausarten sollte,  wird sicher bald eine Selbsthilfegruppe namens "Jugend vom Netz" gegründet werden bzw. der "Über-18"- Jugendschutz auf Klingeltonseiten ausgeweitet werden.  

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## stieglitz (16 August 2005)

Die Profis schlagen aber schon zurück:
 


> Ein Klingelton Namens 'Crazy Frog' hat Menschen jenseits des Teenageralters in den vergangenen Wochen in den Wahnsinn getrieben. Der Hype ist zwar inzwischen wieder etwas abgeflaut - doch ein Blick in die Klingelton-Zukunft verheißt nichts Gutes. Künftig wird es aus Hosen- und Handtaschen stöhnen, fluchen und rülpsen. Der Trend ist nicht mehr aufzuhalten.
> 
> Dass immer mehr Handybesitzer jeglichen Geschmack über Bord werfen, hat sogar greifbare Gründe. Angesicht von Millionen, ja Milliarden Handys weltweit, wird es immer schwieriger, das eigene Gerät aus dem babylonischen Piepsgewirr herauszuhören. Schlimmer noch: in Dänemark, Frankreich und Deutschland soll es gar schon Vögel geben, die herkömmliche 08/15-Töne nachpfeifen.
> 
> ...


http://www.silicon.de/cpo/news-adn/detail.php?nr=22991


----------



## News (20 August 2005)

Falls das hier im SPIEGEL  stimmt, wäre es ja mal eine wirklich erfreuliche Nachricht:


> MTV will nach Informationen des SPIEGEL ab Oktober keine Klingeltonwerbung mehr zur wichtigsten Sendezeit zwischen 16 und 24 Uhr senden, bei Viva wird die Sperrzeit im März eingeführt.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (12 September 2005)

*Jamba! und MTV Networks*

... und so geht's weiter:


> [...] MTV Networks wird zwar wie angekündigt bestimmte Sendezeiten ohne Klingeltonwerbung belegen, jedoch wird die Zusammenarbeit in anderen Sendeformaten verstärkt werden. Die Zuschauer der Sender haben damit weiterhin die Möglichkeit qualitativ hochwertige mobile Inhalte zu bestellen. So haben beide Partner beschlossen, in einer kreativen Kooperation neue, vielseitige und qualitativ hochwertige Angebote im Mobile Entertainment Bereich zu schaffen. Schon ab Mitte September wird mit den Mini-Chart-Shows auf VIVA Plus ein gänzlich neues Sendeformat mit einer Länge von 150 Sekunden ins Programm genommen. [...]
> 
> _Quelle: *jamba.de*_



Dazu auch: *"Jamba will weiter bei MTV und VIVA werben"*


----------



## Captain Picard (12 September 2005)

> So haben beide Partner beschlossen, in einer kreativen Kooperation neue, vielseitige und qualitativ hochwertige Angebote im Mobile Entertainment Bereich zu schaffen.


Die Ansichten darüber,  was hochwertig ist,  gehen anscheinend sehr weit auseinander..

cp


----------



## FLOPPER (13 September 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Falls das hier im SPIEGEL  stimmt, wäre es ja mal eine wirklich erfreuliche Nachricht:
> 
> 
> > MTV will nach Informationen des SPIEGEL ab Oktober keine Klingeltonwerbung mehr zur wichtigsten Sendezeit zwischen 16 und 24 Uhr senden, bei Viva wird die Sperrzeit im März eingeführt.



Das ist schon ein recht alter Hut. Die Meldung gab es bei uns auf der Seite schon am 21.08.2005 13:21:22 zu lesen


----------



## Captain Picard (13 September 2005)

FLOPPER schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist schon ein recht alter Hut. Die Meldung gab es bei uns auf der Seite schon am 21.08.2005 13:21:22 zu lesen





News am 20.08.2005 schrieb:


> Falls......


Zum Zeitpunkt des Postings war es kein alter Hut, eher bei euch....

cp


----------



## FLOPPER (13 September 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> FLOPPER schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, da hast du allerdings recht. Hatte an das aktuelle Datum gedacht.  :argue:


----------



## Telekomunikacja (16 September 2005)

*grausamer Tod*

Auch "Polylux" vom 15.09.2005 widmete der Mitteilung, dass MTV und Viva beabsichtigen, die Klingeltonwerbung einschränken, einen kurzen (2:28 Min.) Beitrag: *"Der grausame Tod des Handyklingeltons"*.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 September 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/64222


> Jamba soll Klingeltöne erst abends im britischen Fernsehen anpreisen dürfen
> 
> Die Selbstkontrolle der britischen Werbewirtschaft Advertising Standards Authority (ASA) empfiehlt, dass die Klingeltonfirma Jamba im britischen Fernsehen ihre Produkte erst ab 21 Uhr abends bewerben darf (PDF-Datei). Sie reagiert damit auf 298 Beschwerden von Fernsehzuschauern, von denen die meisten Werbung für die Klingeltonfigur "Crazy Frog" betreffen. Jamba firmiert in Großbritannien unter dem Namen Jamster.


----------



## stieglitz (19 Dezember 2005)

Jetzt passt die schöne Geschichte im Spreeblick leider gar nicht mehr so richtig.

http://de.internet.com/index.php?id=2040160&section=Marketing-News


> Oliver und Marc Samwer werden künftig nicht mehr in der Geschäftsführung des Mobile-Content-Anbieters Jamba tätig sein. Bis Juni 2006 werden die beiden Firmengründer nur noch eine beratende Funktion inne haben, teilte das Unternehmen heute in Berlin mit. Für die Entscheidung wurden persönliche Gründe angegeben.


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Dezember 2005)

auch bei Heise 
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/67532


----------



## stieglitz (20 Dezember 2005)

Noch ne Meldung zu Jamba:


> Kindersicherung: Handys für Jamba sperren
> Jamster Guardian kommt als Jamba-Kindersicherung nach Deutschland
> Nachdem Jamba bereits in Großbritannien mit "Jamster Guardian" Klingelton-Download-Sperren für Eltern einführte, bietet das Unternehmen den Dienst nun auch in Deutschland an. Die "Jamba! Kindersicherung" erlaubt es, Handy-Nummern für sämtliche Jamba-Dienste zu sperren.


http://www.golem.de/0512/42291.html
Halte ich für sehr sinnvoll.
Ganz schön mutig von Jamba, damit graben die sich doch ihr eigenes Geschäft ab. Da muss es wohl ziemlich viel Zunder gegeben haben, dass die sich zu diesem Schritt gezwungen sahen.


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Dezember 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> damit graben die sich doch ihr eigenes Geschäft ab.


nur z.T, es gibt jede Menge Kinder über 18...

die Alternative könnte möglicherweise noch rigorosere Einschränkungen sein, als diese freiwillige  

cp


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Dezember 2005)

Das, lieber Oliver, lieber Marc und lieber Alexander, ist der "Code of Practice" der britischen Regulierungsbehörde ICSTIS:
http://www.icstis.org.uk/service_providers/cop/default.asp

Die ICSTIS, das sind Männer und Frauen, die haben Euch, also solche wie Oliver, Marc und Alexander, ganz gerne. Die sind sehr hilfsbereit und wollen, dass ihr viele neue tolle Ideen habt und die vermarktet. Aber wenn ihr das tut, müsst ihr ein paar ganz einfache Regeln einhalten. Und die stehen da drin, im "Code of practice", damit ihr immer nachschauen könnt, dass ihr sie auch einhaltet. Das machen die für Euch, die Männer und Frauen von der ICSTIS. 

Ja, lieber Oliver, lieber Marc und lieber Alexander - ihr geht dann nach England, lasst Eure tolle neue Idee dort hunderttausendfach im Fernsehen zeigen und wartet, dass Eure Kasse klingelt. Das tut sie auch. Nicht direkt Eure, denn da gibt es erst einmal eine Firma dazwischen. Die heisst bei EUch "mblox". 

Also das geht so: Euer verrückter Frosch singt und alle wollen den Frosch auf dem handy. Ist ganz easy. Sie müssen da nur eine Nummer mit dem handy anrufen. Geht ganz einfach, kann jedes Kind. Schon singt das Handy. Klasse. Die Nummer gehört aber nicht Euch, sondern mblox. Die kriegen viel Geld für die Anrufe und das geben sie Euch. Ist ja auch Eure tolle Idee.

Nun, Oliver, Marc und Alexander - da wäre noch der "Code of Practice". Und nun ist es leider passiert. Die netten Jungs und Mädels von "mblox" haben da wohl nicht ganz genau nachgelesen. Sagen jedenfalls die Damen und Herren von der ICSTIS. Die sind sicher ein wenig schusselig dort. Letztes jahr hatte jemand die tolle Idee, Einträge in ein Verzeichnis zu vermarkten, das es gar nicht gab.

War auch nicht so ganz ok
http://www.icstis.org.uk/consumers/adjudications/default.asp?node=&id=232

Dann haben sie mal einen Auktionsservice angeboten, den eigentlich keiner wollte
http://www.icstis.org.uk/consumers/adjudications/default.asp?node=&id=349

Nun ja, das gab 'ne kleine Strafe und die Damen und Herren von der ICSTIS hoben den Zeigefinger.

Bei Euch, Oliver, Marc und Alexander, war das etwas anderes. Das liegt daran, dass Ihr halt immer alles eine Nummer größer macht als andere. Trotzdem gilt für Euch der gleiche Spielraum, den der "Code of Practice" bietet. Der wird nämlich nicht proportional größer, wenn jemand ein größeres Maul, einen größeren Geldbeutel oder einfach eine größere Idee hat.

Das kommt dann dabei raus: 40,000 Pfund Strafe - und wenn jemand meint, er will sein Geld wieder haben, weil der blöde Frosch doch recht nervt (z.B. Mami oder Papi), dann kriegt derjenige von Euch das Geld zurück. Nicht, weil ihr so viel davon habt, sondern weil die ICSTIS das so beschlossen hat.

Trotzdem nicht verzagen: Die haben Euch schon noch lieb. Bestimmt.

siehe:
Pressemitteilung ICSTIS
http://www.icstis.org.uk/pdfs/mBlox.pdf



> £40,000 FINE FOR MISLEADING ‘CRAZY FROG’ SERVICE
> Premium rate services regulator ICSTIS has fined ‘Crazy Frog’ service provider mBlox £40,000 and ordered it to pay refunds to all those who complained to the regulator. The sanctions have been imposed after ICSTIS found the promotions for the service to be misleading and not clear enough in terms of the costs involved.


ausführliche Anhörung:
http://www.icstis.org.uk/pdfs/mBloxOralHearing.pdf

P.S.:
Die Tatsache, dass in der BBC unlängst eine Dokumentation zu "Crazy frog" lief, die immerhin über 2 Mio Briten (und mindestens ein Deutscher) gesehen haben, hat damit direkt nichts zu tun, sei aber dennoch angemerkt.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/4397308.stm


----------



## Captain Picard (20 Dezember 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/67590


> Jamba-Geschäftsführer M. B.-L.erläutert: "Wir legen großen Wert darauf, dass Eltern und Kinder gleichermaßen vertrauensvoll unsere beliebten Produkte nutzen." Das Vertrauen war in diesem Jahr bei manchen Verbraucherschützern zumindest ins Wanken geraten. Im August hat der Verbraucherzentrale-Bundesverband eine Unterlassungserklärung eingeholt, wonach sich Jamba verpflichtet, "deutlicher als bisher über den bindenden Charakter ihrer Verträge aufzuklären". In Großbritannien sollen Werbespots des Jamba-Ablegers Jamster nach Empfehlungen der dortigen Selbstkontrolle der Werbewirtschaft erst nach 21 Uhr im Fernsehen gezeigt werden.


----------



## Anonymous (20 Dezember 2005)

Na ja. Ob das die "drei" juckt. Bei über 300Mio Euro in der Tasche?

Gruß Frank


----------



## stieglitz (21 Dezember 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja. Ob das die "drei" juckt. Bei über 300Mio Euro in der Tasche?
> 
> Gruß Frank


eher nicht.  

Hier gleich ein weiterer Bericht zu Jamba:
http://www.golem.de/0512/42314.html


> Jamba will nicht länger nur als Mobil-Marke wahrgenommen werden, sondern strebt in Richtung eines "digitalen Entertainment-Portals", so Berger-de León gegenüber dem Tagesspiegel. Dass MTV keine Klingelton-Werbung mehr ausstrahle, sei für Jamba indes kein Problem, so der neue Jamba-Chef. Umsatzrückgänge habe es nicht gegeben. Seit Anfang November wirbt Jamba nicht mehr auf MTV - das könne sich aber wieder ändern, sollte MTV die Preise wieder nach unten korrigieren.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Dezember 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=130050#130050
in Kürze das Wesentliche bei Heise in deutsch
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/67639


> Geldstrafe wegen irreführender Klingeltonwerbung
> ....
> 338 Verbraucher hatten sich beschwert, weil mBlox Kindern und Jugendlichen, die den populären, vom deutschen Unternehmen Jamba vermarkteten Klingelton "Crazy Frog" auf ihr Handy laden wollten, unter der Hand teure Klingelton-Abonnements untergejubelt hat.


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Dezember 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=130050#130050
> in Kürze das Wesentliche bei Heise in deutsch
> http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/67639


Einmal schneller als heise - wenigstens _ein_ Erfolgserlebnis für...
aka-aka

[edit]
Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt


----------



## Stalker2002 (21 Dezember 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Einmal schneller als heise - wenigstens _ein_ Erfolgserlebnis für...
> aka-aka



Ein lupenreiner "Oberallererster". Das hat noch nicht mal Doc Snyder geschafft.


----------



## stieglitz (22 Dezember 2005)

Hi, Aka-Aka schreibst du jetzt auch für SpOn?


> Zumindest durch die Reihen britischer Eltern dürfte ein Aufatmen gehen: Kunden, denen beim Kauf des "Crazy Frog"-Klingeltons gleich ein ganzes Abo angedreht wurde, erhalten ihr Geld zurück. So zumindest die gestrige Entscheidung der britischen Regulierungsbehörde Icstis, die dem Service-Provider mBlox aufgab, seine Kunden entsprechend zu entschädigen. Außerdem wurde gegen die Mobilfunker eine Geldstrafe von umgerechnet 60.000 Euro verhängt.


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,391717,00.html


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Dezember 2005)

The nightingales already trapsed last month... noch ehe es dann veröffentlicht war. Dafür schweigen andere kleine Vögel und erscheinen dadurch mehr denn je als schräge Vögel...


----------



## stieglitz (22 Dezember 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> The nightingales already trapsed last month... noch ehe es dann veröffentlicht war. Dafür schweigen andere kleine Vögel und erscheinen dadurch mehr denn je als schräge Vögel...


Das heisst doch:
"Nachtigall ich hör dich tappsen"
oder so ähnlich?


----------



## Captain Picard (22 Dezember 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Das heisst doch:
> "Nachtigall ich hör dich tappsen"


Oh oh, da kräuseln  sich dem Berliner die Zehennägel   
"Nachtigall ick hör dir trapsen!"


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 Februar 2010)

*AW: Das, liebe Kinder,sind der Marc,der Oliver und der Alexander*

es jamstert wieder!
Jamster at it again with rip-off phone app | Mobile news | TechEye - All the technology news unfit for print
(via The Scream)



> The industry regulator Phonepayplus* is doing nothing to help as usual*. The public can discover which company operates a particular text/SMS shortcode. But can you search to see how many times, the company has been fined? Of course, not.
> (...)
> For those with short memories, Jamster/Jamba! was the supplier of the Crazy Frog ringtone which enticed youngsters to unwittingly sign up for a weekly service – not pay for a single download as they thought.



was heißt eigentlich Wattestäbchenarmee im Englischen?


----------



## Antiscammer (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Das, liebe Kinder,sind der Marc,der Oliver und der Alexander*

Cotton swabs corps.


----------



## Kuerasser (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Das, liebe Kinder,sind der Marc,der Oliver und der Alexander*

Q-Tips-Army ;-D


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Februar 2010)

*AW: Das, liebe Kinder,sind der Marc,der Oliver und der Alexander*

he,he,he,...


> PhonepayPlus has the following information about the shortcode number 88888.
> 
> This is a text message service charged at premium rate. The types of services operating on this number can be ring tones, jokes, games tarot, chat, mobile internet services (WAP) and more.
> 
> ...



"Fox Mobile Group"
http://www.jamba.de/corp/anfahrt-beschreibung/


----------



## Aka-Aka (8 Juni 2011)

*AW: Das, liebe Kinder,sind der Marc,der Oliver und der Alexander*

Der Blick in die Karten des Nachbarn... macht reich
Schnäppchen-Portal: Groupon macht deutsche Samwer-Brüder zu Milliardären | FTD.de


> Die Samwers hatten das Geschäftsmodell Groupons eins zu eins kopiert und Citydeal nur ein halbes Jahr nach der Gründung Mitte Mai 2010 an das US-Original verkauft.



wo hab ich nur groupons gerade cerst gelesen?
Ach, beim Jensi! Na, wie's wieder alles passt!
http://faz-community.faz.net/blogs/...4/stroeer-und-kunath-starten-groupon-2-0.aspx
-->
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/plauderecke/65478-ein-neues-projekt-des-ex-dialerkings.html

Man sollte das Internet mal resetten...


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juni 2011)

vzbv-newsletter schrieb:
			
		

> Im Rekordtempo haben Gutscheinvermarkter wie Groupon eine millionenfache Fangemeinde erobert. Sie locken dabei mit erstaunlichen 50 Prozent Preisnachlass. Doch die Zweifel am Geschäftsmodell wachsen. Groupon drängt trotz Millionenverlusten an die Börse. Die Angst vor einer neuen Aktienblase wächst.
> 
> http://www.wiwo.de/unternehmen-maerkte/tueckische-rabattschlacht-im-internet-469060/


grab your cash and run?


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2011)

no comment
http://eu.techcrunch.com/2011/10/14/oliver-samwer-walks-out-of-an-interview-with-techcrunch/
via Lanu


----------



## Aka-Aka (23 März 2012)

> Samwer-Brüder haben Amazon geklont


http://wap.n24.de/op/n24/de/ct/-X/wirtschaft/7783842/Samwer-Br%FCder+Amazon+Shopping-Portal+Lazada/

wenn normale Menschen Musik downloaden, die sie nie gekauft hätten, werden sie als Raubkopierer kriminalisiert - wenn die Samwerbrüder eine Idee nach der anderen abkupfern und damit Millionen und Milliarden verdienen, spricht man von "Internetunternehmern".


> Mit ihrer "Copy & Sell"-Strategie sind die *Internetunternehmer* reich geworden.


Was lernen wir daraus? Dass Betrug oder der Diebstahl geistigen Eigentums ab einer gewissen Summe straffrei sind und wenn man's _richtig_ groß anlegt, nennt man es Unternehmen?

_Dieser Beitrag kann Spuren von Ironie und Sarkasmus enthalten._


----------



## Reducal (23 März 2012)

Nette Zusammenfassung vom vorigen Jahr auch hier: http://www.gruenderszene.de/allgemein/samwer-bruder


----------



## Devilfrank (23 November 2012)

Rocket Internet der Samwer-Brüder: 
Kopierweltmeister des Netzes

Eigene Ideen sind nicht notwendig. Nur die Fähigkeit Investoren zu beschwatzen...



> Lange hinkten die Deutschen im Internet hinterher. Inzwischen versteht es keiner so gut wie sie, digitale Geschäftsmodelle zu exportieren. Rocket Internet, die Start-Up-Fabrik der Gebrüder Samwer, zeigt sogar den Amerikanern, wie man neue Märkte erobert.


 
Die ganze Story bei FTD


----------



## p_p_s (5 Januar 2013)

*Jamster mit Minderjährigen in der Schweiz – so geht’s per Email*

An: [email protected]
Betreff: +41 (0)76 xxx xxxx, Mehrwertdienst-Inkasso via Sunrise
gesendet: 04.01.2013

Guten Tag,
Sie versuchen, Entgelt für Mehrwertdienste an die im Betreff genannte Telefonnummer geltend zu machen, 5 * CHF 9.90 = CHF 49.50 bis zum 30.12.2012. Offenbar soll es sich da um ein Abo handeln. 
Die Besitzerin der Telefonnummer ist meine Tochter und 14 Jahre alt. Sie kann keine Abo-Verträge ohne meine Einwilligung abschliessen. Ich willige in keinen Vertragsabschluss meiner Tochter mit Jesta Digital ein. 
1. Bitte bestätigen Sie den Erhalt dieser Email, um mir und Ihnen die Umstände eines eingeschriebenen Briefes zu ersparen.
2. Bitte widerrufen Sie Ihre Inkasso-Forderung bei Sunrise Communications.
3. Bitte bestätigen Sie den erfolgten Widerruf per Email an mich.
Gruss
xxxxx xxxxx  



* Response Via Email (xxxxx xxxxx)* 
01/04/2013 10:45 AM​Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Wir bestätigen Ihnen die Kündigung zum 04.01.2013.

Die letzte Berechnung erfolgte am 30.12.2012. Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Kosten für unsere Dienste u. U. noch ein weiteres Mal auf Ihrer Mobilfunkrechnung erscheinen können, da die Netzbetreiber die Rechnungen Dritter immer rückwirkend geltend machen. 

Im Einklang mit unserer Firmenphilosophie, ausschließlich aus Gründen der Kulanz und ohne Anerkennung einer Rechtspflicht erklären wir uns bereit, eine Erstattung in Höhe von 49,50 CHF vorzunehmen. 

Bitte bestätigen Sie, dass Sie unser Kulanzangebot annehmen. 

Um Ihnen die Erstattung zu überweisen, teilen Sie uns bitte Ihre Bankverbindung (Name des Kontoinhabers, Bankname, IBAN und SWIFT-Code) mit.

Mit der vorgenommenen Erstattung betrachten wir den Vorgang als erledigt.

Um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, haben wir Ihre Mobilfunknummer für weitere Bestellungen gesperrt. Ihr Mobilfunkanbieter wird Sie sicher gern beraten, welche weiteren Alternativen es gibt, Sonderdienste generell für den betreffenden Anschluss zu sperren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

xxxxx xxxxx

Ihr Jamster Kundenservice

Jesta Digital GmbH
Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung mit Sitz in Berlin
HRB Nr. 97990 Amtsgericht Charlottenburg
Geschäftsführer: Eric Aintabi, Judah Bendayan, Markus Peuler



*Customer By Email (xxxxx xxxxx)* 
01/04/2013 02:25 PM​Herr xxxxx,
Ich begrüsse Ihre Absicht, den Betrag zu erstatten. Ich bin auch damit einverstanden, dass Sie dies in Form einer separaten Ueberweisung vornehmen anstatt die Inkasso-Aufträge zurückzunehmen.
Bei der Erstattung handelt es sich allerdings nicht um Kulanz Ihrerseites, sondern um eine Verpflichtung durch geltendes Schweizer Recht. Es liegt keine Kündigung vor, weil kein Vertrag zustande gekommen ist.
Auch weise ich ich von mir, beim Telefonanbieter pro-aktiv tätig werden zu müssen, um unseriöse Geschäfte abzuwenden. 
Ich erwarte, dass Sie bis zum 15. Januar 2013 auf das untenstehende Konto überwiesen haben. 
Gruss
xxxxx xxxxxx

Kontoinhaber: xxxxx xxxxx
xxxxxx
xxxxxx
Finanzinstitut: xxxxxxbank
Postfach
xxxxxx
Bankenclearing-Nr (BC-Nr): xxx
IBAN: CHxx xxxx xxxx xxxx x
oder Bankkonto-Nr.: xxxx-xxxx.xxx



Am 4. Januar 2013 10:45 schrieb Jamster Customer Service <[email protected]>:
*Response Via Email (xxxxx xxxxx)* 
01/04/2013 02:44 PM​Sehr geehrter Herr xxxxx,

vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.

Soeben haben wir Ihre Erstattung in Höhe von 49,50 CHF in Auftrag gegeben.

Dieser Vorgang kann bis zu 20 Werktage in Anspruch nehmen. 

Mit der vorgenommenen Erstattung betrachten wir den Vorgang als erledigt. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

xxxxx xxxxx

Ihr Jamster Kundenservice

Jesta Digital GmbH
Gesellschaft mit beschränkter Haftung mit Sitz in Berlin
HRB Nr. 97990 Amtsgericht Charlottenburg
Geschäftsführer: Eric Aintabi, Judah Bendayan, Markus Peuler


#####################

Aergerlich ist die viele Zeit, die es mich gekostet hat, herauszufinden, was meine Rechte sind und wie ich den Fall lösen kann. Wenn es nicht gelingt, Methoden à là Jamster/Jamba zu kriminalisieren, wird es immer neue Schurken geben, selbst wenn wir schaffen würden, Jamster/Jamba in die Kniee zu zwingen, wonach es ja gar nicht aussieht. Das verwundbarste Glied in der Kette scheinen mir die Telefonanbieter zu sein, die offenbar schön an dem schmutzigen Geschäft mitverdienen und die als Steigbügelhalter für Jamster/Jamba notwendig sind, um ein effizientes und effektives Inkasso zu betreiben, dass noch dazu erst nach ein paar Wochen auffällt. Diese können sich auch nicht herausreden, dass sie viele Mehrwertdienste von unterschiedlichen Anbietern vermitteln, deren Leistungen und Verfahren sie nicht kennen können. Denn ihre Service-Hotlines werden immer wieder von Hilfesuchenden angegangen. Jamster/Jamba haben und brauchen keine Reputation. Telefonanbieter brauchen aber Reputation. Sie wollen als seriös und sicher gelten. Also sollten wir uns auf die Sunrise Communications, O2 und andere dieser Welt konzentrieren, die sich zum Erfüllungsgehilfen der Internet-Betrüger machen.


----------



## Reducal (5 Januar 2013)

> So eine große Lanze kanst du gar nicht heben, welche Windmühle da steht.


----------



## stieglitz (9 Januar 2013)

Da schau ich mal wieder nach Monaten auf dieses Forum. Und was  find ich an erster Stelle, den Thread über Jamba, den ich im Dez. 2004 eröffnet hatte.
Das dürfte wohl der langlebigste sein?
Ich bin ganz gerührt. Schnief


----------



## BenTigger (9 Januar 2013)

Na, dann kannst du ja bald 10j. Jubiläum feiern


----------



## jupp11 (9 Januar 2013)

stieglitz schrieb:


> Das dürfte wohl der langlebigste sein?


Dieser hier ist noch etwas älter: vom 28.September 2004 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/ungewollte-web-de-club-mitgliedschaft-durch-anklicken.6768/

und einer der höchsten Hitraten und Postings  > 405000 Hits / 1382 Postings


----------



## Aka-Aka (10 Januar 2013)

Hi stieglitz, it's always a pleasure! Redu, Du, Ben, jupp und ich - das sind ja über 50 Jahre Forengeschichte!


----------



## Martin aus CH (3 Februar 2013)

p_p_s schrieb:


> *Jamster mit Minderjährigen in der Schweiz – so geht’s per Email*
> 
> An: [email protected]
> Betreff: +41 (0)76 xxx xxxx, Mehrwertdienst-Inkasso via Sunrise
> ...


 
Habe am 1.02 ebenfalls von Sunrise eine Rechnung erhalten mit diesem Premium Abo. Mein Sohn 13 Jahre Alt ist auf die selbe Art und weise zur Kasse gebeten worden...
deshalb Danke für den Hinweis es erspart mir viel mühe... Habe gerade eben eine Mail an den Anbieter gesendet mal schauen was passiert...
Anscheinend wird das noch mehr Leute interessieren da es sich um System handelt und wieder mal Sunrise.... wohl kein Zufall!

[Modedit by Hippo: Überflüssiger Fullquote gelöscht und Beiträger getackert]


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Februar 2013)

wende Dich auch an die Kollegen von Kassensturz, die interessieren sich immer wieder für solche Themen
http://www.srf.ch/sendungen/kassensturz/

siehe zB
http://www.srf.ch/player/tv/kassens...ndung?id=3e0880c5-80cb-4235-8f03-998d193467fc

oder auch an die Verbraucherschutzstellen wie
http://konsumentenschutz.ch/
oder
http://www.ktipp.ch/kontakt/index.php

oder auch
http://www.online-betrug.ch/
(dort kannst Du auch mal sehen, was es alles für Schweizer Mitspieler im großen weltweiten Abzockspiel gibt)

und auch eine kleine Beschwerde beim BAKOM schadet nicht
http://www.bakom.admin.ch/




*Die Schweizerinnen und Schweizer sollten von ihrer Regierung einen besseren Schutz vor solchen Abzockmodellen verlangen...*


----------



## p_p_s (3 Februar 2013)

Mir wird Angst vor zuviel Bürokratie, Gesetz und Staat. Ich meine, wir sollten die Sunrise und OK öffentlich angreifen, die sich wissend zum Erfüllungsgehilfen der Internet-Betrüger machen und an den Premium SMS offenbar sehr gut mitverdienen. Sunrise und OK wollen nicht, dass ihr Name in den Schmutz gezogen wird. Für den öffentlichen Angriff, wie Du sagst, haben wir Kassensturz, Konsumentenschutz und K-Tipp.


----------



## Aka-Aka (9 März 2013)

Einer der Brüder wird mal wieder gelobt.
http://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/artic...schafft-die-Infrastruktur-zur-Not-selbst.html

Wenn Du mal reich bist, interessiert sich keine alte Sau, woher das Geld kommt - sagte das nicht mal jemand über den Jensi K?

edit:
"Hast Du erstmal Kohle, interessiert sich keine Sau mehr dafür, woher die stammt!"
so lautet das Original. Aber eine schlechte Kopie am rechten Platz tut's auch, das passt ja schließlich ganz gut zu den Herren hier


----------



## Devilfrank (24 April 2013)

Man muss nur kräftig einheizen, dann wird der Ballon schon steigen...
Die wilden Pläne der Samwers


----------



## Anonymus Connectus (24 April 2013)

> Windeiern pumpt die Mafia zuerst die Kniescheiben und danach den Rest weg, alles nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## dvill (17 August 2014)

Weiter geht*s:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...nited-Internet-weiteren-Investor-2293598.html


----------

